# skewer??



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi.. with my super six 2010 liquigas color ... I need new skewers..

I am not sure between 2 colors blue or green.. you will put what??

thanks

http://www.tufonorthamerica.biz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_163&products_id=819

http://www.tufonorthamerica.biz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_163&products_id=817


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Stop showing your bike off, jk. Id get the green, there will be more contrast on the front from the blue and even on the rear. Quite a sexy machine as is.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Devastator said:


> Stop showing your bike off, jk. Id get the green, there will be more contrast on the front from the blue and even on the rear. Quite a sexy machine as is.



the picture here, is not mine... just took a liquigas team bike on the net...


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> the picture here, is not mine... just took a liquigas team bike on the net...


After I wrote that I saw that stand and noticed it was campy was like oh, too late damages has been done.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Skewer?... I hardly know 'er.


----------

